# Limited options to flush engine



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I think if you're going to use it every day there won't be an issue. A well-known offshore Captain who fishes something like 320 days a year told me once that he has never flushed an engine.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes, it'll be used daily. I was able to rig a hose to flush the engine through the port. Hose should be available nightly. $20 tip to the night manager and hoses magically appear! 

I hear a lot of those hard use, guide stories and while I always try to keep my gear clean I can imagine it's almost impossible to keep a working boat showroom clean. The more I learn about modern Japanese engines, the more I'm impressed with the engineering and reliability. 

Thanks


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah think about all those center consoles at marina slips that rarely flush their motors. Dont get me wrong I do every time I take my skiff out of the water, but I think you'll be just fine. I have a friend who puts his skiff on a drive on dock and flushes his yammi 2-stroke only twice a year.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Agreed, at some point there's only so much you can do and still use the boat.


----------

